# Music that expresses your experiences/feelings related to your dual-seeking function



## vintage stardust (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

This is kind of a stretch, but seeing as the song is meant to represent a couple who make peace after they've done terrible things to one another, you could account this for a loose - as well as _twisted_ - representation of Fi.

The people involved may be zombie murderers, but still, they came all the way from beyond the grave in order to repair their relationship. Ain't that cute...






Also, did anybody mention Si?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think my favourite SEE example is _you! :kitteh:_


_

_We should just get married at this point tbh.

And I listened to the songs ^^ I like the second over the first.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Expresses the American experience to a T.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

Kintsugi said:


> Fuck, yeah!
> 
> Now all we gotta do is find a video example where Se kicks Ni's ass.


I like this one: 






Leorio is SEE, Ging is most likely Gamma NT.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

GnothiSeauton said:


> Leorio is SEE, Ging is most likely Gamma NT.


I've not watched this so I can't comment much more than I see the Fi and Se there; could he be ESI though? lol @ the Gamma NT; his reaction reminds me of my partner. 

Yay for Se-superpower! ^_^


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

My taste in music would probably be more indicative of Se DS due to my love of music that is overpowering or dominating to my ears, but who knows. I greatly enjoy music that swings its weight powerfully and without a care.



* *


















To contribute something useful to this, I will place this analysis of IM Elements and Music here.



> Fi : touching melodies and harmonies without many embellishments; slow broken chords;
> 
> Fe : dramatic embellishments; high, wailing sounds; manipulating sound quality to create a wrenching effect; melodies largely independent of chord structure; imitation of sounds (of human voice, laughter, animals, etc.) using instruments;
> 
> ...


- From Wikisocion.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

> Fi : touching melodies and harmonies without many embellishments; slow broken chords;









> Fe : dramatic embellishments; high, wailing sounds; manipulating sound quality to create a wrenching effect; melodies largely independent of chord structure; imitation of sounds (of human voice, laughter, animals, etc.) using instruments;







Would be interesting to have a thread for typing songs based on those descriptions. That might have already been done though.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

GnothiSeauton said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what
the
fuck
did I just watch


The title of the thread seems pretty specific, so I don't think I can contribute right away. But would music taste generally be linked to suggestive or base? Trying to think that if you had a dual, you might feel "full" of your DS, so you will not listen to music related to it, or you might want to ride it because you're so ecstatic about it in general. I guess it depends on the stage of the relationship, or even the general quality, if it's more of an "environmental" dual effect you're getting. But generally I think people would want to listen to music related to their base function, given the list that est posted?

Eh I somewhat doubt it's related at all.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> Would be interesting to have a thread for typing songs based on those descriptions. That might have already been done though.


I even saw weird musical typology based on... Model B?.. not entirely sure on this. Anyway, according to this theory music was divided into four groups on the basis of dichotomies (extroverted/introverted, static/dynamic, rational/irrational) and said that types tend to like, produce or just feel comfortable around their corresponding music, which can be used in typology and psychotherapy.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

tangosthenes said:


> what
> the
> fuck
> did I just watch
> ...


:laughing:

I'm not sure it's that specific? Tbh, I was a little typsy when I made the thread and was watching Samurai Champloo and got a bit excited (i.e. grabbed objects that looked like "swords" and started jumping around the place, etc)....and as a result, the thread was created. 

Interpret it whatever way you like, I guess.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

To_august said:


> I even saw weird musical typology based on... Model B?.. not entirely sure on this. Anyway, according to this theory music was divided into four groups on the basis of dichotomies (extroverted/introverted, static/dynamic, rational/irrational) and *said that types tend to like, produce or just feel comfortable around their corresponding music, which can be used in typology and psychotherapy*.


I don't buy it. I have pretty much the same taste in music as an ILI I know.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> I don't buy it. I have pretty much the same taste in music as an ILI I know.


Agreed. It seems too pretentious to claim that people should like music that corresponds with their type. I just like to analyse music and bumped into this article about Socionics and music and typology. They even got corresponding colour and chakra for each group of types.:laughing:
At the same time, my supposedly preferred Super-Id music really fits.


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Oct 9, 2014)

I am not sure what drew me to this song but it is really catchy, pretty creepy but all the same an awesome song


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Not my DS but this song popped on my music player and I thought this is how I see Ni:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

My Ne in paranoid mode.






I think this belongs here too. Song is just saturated with subjective sensory perception.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> I don't buy it. I have pretty much the same taste in music as an ILI I know.


I haven't seen much correlation between music taste and personality type. Music is insanely complex- so many factors are involved in determining why one likes a certain piece of music. Different people can like the same piece for very different reasons. It's not so much *what* people like as *why* people like it. I think there might be some personality correlation as to *why* people like a certain piece of music.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

Music that is more inclined toward being perceived and interpreted as Ni in structure: 








> Sonder -
> n. the realization that each random passerby is living a life as vivid and complex as your own—populated with their own ambitions, friends, routines, worries and inherited craziness—an epic story that continues invisibly around you like an anthill sprawling deep underground, with elaborate passageways to thousands of other lives that you’ll never know existed, in which you might appear only once, as an extra sipping coffee in the background, as a blur of traffic passing on the highway, as a lighted window at dusk.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure if Se related, but ska always puts me back into the right frame of mind. More action oriented, instead of lingering in my mind forever.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@Kintsugi Yeah I think Mugen and Jin are good examples of SEE vs SLI. I think part of why their interaction is overall pretty pleasant is because they are mirage but you can definitely see a qualitative difference in that Jin has this insular groundedness I associate strongly with Si types, especially SLI and SEI. Jin just wants to do some things a certain way because that's just the way things have always been done. He was taught to fight a certain way so he must continue to fight this way and master that specific craft of fighting. Seems motivated by Fi HA too in being loyal to a specific school of swordsmanship and honing your relationship to your sensei and dojo. Reminds me of how many traditional martial arts schools emphasize how fighting is like art. You learn to put the body into a specific state of flow in order to maximize your performance rather than forcing yourself onto the environment the way Mugen does it. He just uses everything he sees around him that has the potential to be used in fighting.


----------

